# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > المعاملات والشريعة الاسلامية >  نفي الضرر في الإسلام

## أم خطاب

نفي الضرر في الإسلام
عن أبي سَعِيدٍ سَعْدِ بن سِنَانٍ الخُدْرِي رضي اللهُ عنه: أنَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " لا ضَرَرَ ولا ضِرَارَ ".
حديث حسن، رواه ابن ماجه والدَّارَقُطْنِيُّ وغيرُهما مسنَداً .
أهمية الحديث: 
قال أبو داود السِّجِسْتَاني :إنه من الأحاديث التي يدور الفقه عليها.
مفردات الحديث
الضرر أن يُلْحِقَ الإنسان أذىً بمن لم يؤذه، والضرار أن يلحق أذى بمن قد آذاه على وجه غير مشروع.
المعنى العام:
المنفي هو الضرر لا العقوبة والقصاص: المراد بالضرر في الحديث هو ما كان بغير حق، أما إدخال الأذى على أحد يستحقه - كمن تعدى حدود الله تعالى فعوقب على جريمته، أو ظلم أحداً فعومل بالعدل وأوخذ على ظلمه - فهو غير مراد في الحديث لأنه قصاص شرعه الله عز وجل.
بل من نفي الضرر أن يُعَاقَبَ المجرم بِجُرمه ويؤخذ الجاني بجنايته، لأن في ذلك دفعاً لضرر خطير عن الأفراد والمجتمعات.
لا تكليف في الإسلام بما فيه ضرر، ولا نهي عما فيه نفع: إن الله تعالى لم يكلف عباده فعل ما يضرهم ألبتة، كما أنه سبحانه لم ينههم عن شيء فيه نفع لهم، ففيما أمرهم به عين صلاحهم في دينهم ودنياهم، وفيما نهاهم عنه عين فساد معاشهم ومعادهم. قال تعالى: {قلْ أمرَ ربِّي بالقِسْطِ} [ الأعراف: 29] وقال: {قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّي الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ} [الأعراف: 33].
رفع الحرج: من نفي الضرر في الإسلام رفع الحرج عن المكلف، والتخفيف عنه عندما يوقعه ما كُلِّف به في مشقة غير معتادة، ولا غرابة في ذلك فإن هذا الدين دينُ التيسير، قال الله تعالى:{وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ} [الحج: 78] وقال: {لا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلا وُسْعَهَا} [ البقرة: 286].
ومن أمثلة التخفيف عن المكلف عند حصول المشقة:
التيمم للمريض وعند عسر الحصول على الماء.
الفطر للمسافر والمريض [ انظر الفقه: باب التيمم والصيام ] 
انظار المدين المعسر: من استدان في مباح لِأَجَل ولم يتمكن من الوفاء، وجب على دائنه تأخير مطالبته إلى حال يساره، قال تعالى:{وإن كان ذو عُسرةٍ فَنَظِرَةٌ إلى مَيْسَرَةٍ} [البقرة:280] وقرر الفقهاء هنا أنه لا يُلزم بقضاء ما عليه مما في خروجه من ملكه ضرر عليه، كثيابه ومسكنه وخادمه المحتاج إليه، وكذلك ما يحتاج للتجارة بل ليحصل على نفقة نفسه وعياله. 
مظاهر الضرر: قد يتجلى قصد الضرر في نوعين من التصرفات:
تصرفات ليس للمكلف فيها غرض سوى إلحاق الضرر بغيره، وهذا النوع لا ريب في قبحه وتحريمه.
تصرفات يكون للمكلف فيها غرض صحيح مشروع، ولكن يرافق غرضه أو يترتب عليه إلحاق ضرر بغيره.
النوع الأول من التصرفات: لقد ورد الشرع في النهي عن كثير من التصرفات التي لا يقصد منها غالباً إلا إلحاق الضرر منها: 
المضارة في البيع: ويتناول صوراً عِدَّة منها:
بيع المضطر: وهو أن يكون الرجل محتاجاً لسلعة ولا يجدها ، فيأخذها من بائعها بزيادة فاحشة عن ثمنها المعتاد، كأن يشتريها بعشرة وهي تساوي خمسة.
أخرج أبو داود من حديث علي رضي الله عنه: أنه خطب الناس فقال: نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن بيع المضطر.
الغَبْنُ الفاحش: إذا كان المشتري لا يحسن المماكسة (المفاصلة) فاشترى بغبن كثير، لم يجز للبائع ذلك. ومذهب مالك وأحمد رحمهما الله تعالى أنه يثبت له خيار الفسخ.
الوصية: والإضرار بالوصية على حالين. 
أن يَخُصَّ بعض الورثة بزيادة على فرضه الذي فرضه الله له، فيتضرر بقية الورثة بتخصيصه، ولذا منع الشارع من ذلك إذا لم يرض باق الورثة.
أن يوصي لأجنبي لينقص حقوق الورثة، ولذا منع الشرع من ذلك فيما زاد عن الثلث سواء قصد المضارة أم لا، إلا إذا أجاز الورثة، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: " الثلثُ والثلثُ كثير". متفق عليه.
وأجازها في حدود الثلث ليتدارك المكلف بعض ما فاته من الخيرات في حياته، وما قَصَّر فيه عن وجوه الإنفاق. وهذا إذا لم يقصد الوصي بوصيته إدخال الضرر على الورثة، وإلا فإنه يأثم بوصيته عند الله عز وجل. 
النوع الثاني من التصرفات: وهي التي يكون للمتصرف فيها غرض صحيح ومشروع، ولكن قد يرافقها أو يترتب عليها ضرر بغيره. وذلك: بأن يتصرف في ملكه بما يتعدى ضرره إلى غيره، أو يمنع غيره من الانتفاع بملكه، فيتضرر الممنوع بذلك. 
النوع الأول: وهو التصرف في ملكه بما يتعدى ضرره، وهو على حالتين:
أن يتصرف على وجه غير معتاد ولا مألوف، فلا يسمح له به، وإن تصرف وتضرر غيره ضمن ما حصل من ضرر، وذلك كأن يؤجج ناراً في أرضه في يوم عاصف، فيحترق ما يليها، فإنه متعد بذلك وعليه الضمان.
أن يتصرف على الوجه المعتاد.
أن يُحْدِث في ملكه ما يضر بجيرانه، من هدم أو دق أو نحوهما، أو يضع ما له رائحة خبيثة، فإنه يُمنع منه.
النوع الثاني: وهو منع غيره من التصرف في ملكه وتضرر غيره بهذا المنع.
أن يمنع جاره من الانتفاع بملكه والارتفاق به: فإن كان يضر بمن انتفع بملكه فله المنع، كمن له جدار واهٍ، لا يحمل أكثر مما هو عليه، فله أن يمنع جاره من وضع خشبة عليه. وإن كان لا يضر به: له المنع من التصرف في ملكه بغير إذنه.
فائدة: ذكر السيوطي في كتابه "الأشباه والنظائر" أن مَرَدَّ مذهب الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى إلى أربع قواعد:
الأولى: "اليقين لا يُزَالُ بالشك". وأصل ذلك ما رواه البخاري ومسلم أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم شُكِيَ له الرجل يُخَيَّل إليه أنه يجد الشيء في الصلاة، قال:"لا ينصرف حتى يسمع صوتاً أو يجد ريحاً". وذلك أنه على يقين من طهارته، فلا يرفع ذلك اليقين بالشك الذي طرأ عليه: أنه أحدث.
الثانية: "المشقة تجلب التيسير". والأصل فيها قوله تعالى:{وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج} [ الحج: 78 ]. وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" بعثت بالحنفية السمحة" رواه أحمد في مسنده.
الثالثة: "الضرر يزال" وأصلها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" لا ضرر ولا ضرار".
الرابعة: "العادة مُحَكَّمَة". لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:"فما رأى المسلمون حسنا فهو عن الله حسن". (والصحيح أن هذا الحديث هو قول ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه، رواه الإمام أحمد في مسنده). 
وبناء على ما سبق يعتبر هذا الحديث ربع الفقه الإسلامي، ولقد اعتبره الفقهاء قاعدة أصلية من القواعد الفقهية، وفرَّعوا عنها فروعاً عدة.


منقول للفائدة العامة

----------


## أم خطاب

السلامـ عليكمـ ورحمة الله وبركاته ..





*عن أبي سعيد سعد بن سنان الخدري رضي الله عنه : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( لا ضرر ولا ضرار ) ، حديث حسن ، رواه ابن ماجة و الدارقطني وغيرهما مسندا . ورواه مالك في الموطأ مرسلا : عن عمروا بن يحيى ، عن أبيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . فأسقط أبا سعيد . وله طرق يقوي بعضها بعضا .*



*الشرح* 

*امتازت قواعد الشريعة الإسلامية بشموليتها واتساع معناها ، بحيث يستطيع المرء أن يعرف من خلالها الحكم الشرعي لكثير من المسائل التي تندرج تحتها ، ومن جملة تلك القواعد العظيمة ، ما ورد من قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا ضرر ولا ضرار ) ، فإن هذا الحديث على قصره يدخل في كثير من الأحكام الشرعية ، ويبيّن السياج المحكم الذي بنته الشريعة لضمان مصالح الناس ، في العاجل والآجل .*

*وإذا عدنا إلى لفظ الحديث ، فإننا نجد أنه قد نفى الضرر أولا ، ثم نفى الضرار ثانيا ، وهذا يشعرنا بوجود فرق بين معنى الضرر ومعنى الضرار ، وقد ذكر العلماء كلاما مطولا حول ذلك ، وأقرب تصوّر لمعنى الكلمتين : أن نفي الضرر إنما قُصد به عدم وجود الضرر فيما شرعه الله لعباده من الأحكام ، وأما نفي الضرار : فأُريد به نهي المؤمنين عن إحداث الضرر أو فعله .* 


*ومن هنا ، فإن نفي الضرر يؤكد أن الدين الإسلامي يرسّخ معاني الرحمة والتيسير ، وعدم تكليف الإنسان ما لا يطيق ، فلا يمكن أن تجد في أحكامه أمراً بما فيه مضرّة ، أو نهياً عن شيء يحقق المصلحة الراجحة ، وإذا نظرت إلى ما جاء تحريمه في القرآن الكريم أو في السنة النبوية فلابد أن تجد فيه خبثا ومفسدة ، مصداقا لقوله تعالى : { ويحرّم عليهم الخبائث } ( الأعراف : 157 ) .*

*ومن ناحية أخرى فإن كل ما ورد في الكتاب والسنة من أوامر ، فالأصل أنها مقدورة ، داخلة ضمن حدود الطاقة ، وإذا عرض للإنسان أحوال تمنعه من إتمام الامتثال بالأمر الشرعي ، كأن يلمّ به مرض أو عجز أو نحوهما ، فهنا يأتي التخفيف من الله تعالى ، كما في رخصة الإفطار في نهار رمضان ، ورخصة الجمع والقصر في الصلاة ، وغير ذلك كثير.*

*على أن الضرر المنفي في الدين لا يتناول العقوبة والقصاص ؛ لأن عقاب المجرم على جريمته هو السبيل الوحيد الذي يردع الناس عن انتهاك حدود الله ، والاعتداء على حقوق الآخرين ، بل إننا نقول : إن هذه الحدود التي شرعها الله عزوجل هي مقتضى العدل والحكمة ؛ إذ لا يُعقَل أن نغلّب جانب مصلحة الفرد على حساب مصلحة المجتمع كله ، ولا يُعقل أن ننظر بعين العطف على الجاني ، ونتناسى حق من جنى عليهم ، ولذلك يقول الله عزوجل : { ولكم في القصاص حياة يا أولي الألباب لعلكم تتقون } ( البقرة : 179 ) .* 





*ولم يقتصر الحديث على نفي الضرر في الشريعة ، بل أتبعه بالنهي عن إضرار العباد بعضهم لبعض ، فالمكلف منهي عن كل فعل يترتب عليه إضرار الآخرين ، سواء قصد صاحبه الإضرار أم لم يقصد .*



*وهذا أصل عظيم من أصول الدين ؛ فإن الفرد إذا التزم بصيانة حقوق غيره وعدم الإضرار بها ، فإن من شأن ذلك أن تقل المنازعات بين الناس ، فينشأ المجتمع على أساس من الاحترام المتبادل بين أفراده .*

*أما إذا تخلى الناس عن العمل بهذا المبدأ ، وصار كل إنسان ينظر إلى مصلحته دون أي اعتبار للآخرين ، فهنا تحصل الكارثة ، وتشيع الأنانية المدمرة ، وهذا ما جاء الإسلام بإزالته والقضاء عليه .*


*لقد حرّم الإسلام الضرار بكل صوره ، وجميع أشكاله ، حتى حرّم الإضرار بالآخرين منذ ولادتهم إلى حين وفاتهم ، بل وبعد موتهم ، فحرّم إضرار الأم بولدها ، كما قال الله تعالى : { لا تضار والدة بولدها } ( البقرة : 233 ) ، وحرّم تغيير الوصية بعد سماعها ، وحرّم إضرار الموصي في وصيّته ، وحفظ للأموات حقوقهم حتى حرّم سب الأموات ، فما أعظمها من شريعة ، وما أحسنه من دين .*

*منقول*

----------

